# Long term bleeding after Cytotec



## babyonmymind

I know that everyone is different, just thought I'd see if there was anyone I could relate to.

I successfully took Cytotec after a miscarriage at 8 weeks, the first time it didn't work(I think due to user error), but the second time(when the Dr. inserted it) it worked just as they said it would. The cramping and bleeding let up after the first 24 hours, then I was spotting for the next 3 days. On the 3rd day I started having cramping(not as bad as the first 24 hours of cytotec) and heavier bleeding(again not as heavy as the first 24 hours of Cytotec, more like a regular period). I have now been bleeding for 6 days with minor cramping. I was just wondering if it was my menstrual cycle? My husband and I are very eager to start trying again, and were told after the first normal cycle we could. I also want to make sure that there isn't anything wrong.

I know this is a question for my Dr, but I don't have one specific Dr. due to being active military. So for all my m/c appointments I've seen different people. The Dr that I had at my last appointment didn't really give me a clear answer, I wasn't too fond of him anyways, and the clinic refuses to answer any questions over the phone. I'm trying to avoid the horendous drive to go back.....again.


----------



## DaisyBee

I think its still bleeding from the miscarriage. Your normal af probably wont show up for 4-6 weeks after the miscarriage.

I miscarried in December and passed tissue the first day I was bleeding & bled for a week after that. My AF showed up 4 weeks after (so I had about 3 weeks of no bleeding in between - maybe a little less). 

I am in the process of miscarrying right now. I started spotting tuesday and its gotten heavier each day - yesterday I would consider bleeding more than spotting though. Even if it stops & then starts again - I wouldnt consider it my AF. I wont get my first AF til probably June.

:hugs: I am sorry for your loss & Hope you are doing ok

My dr was talking about cytotec for me as I was only spotting the day I talked to him - but I wanted to wait & see if it would happen without it.


Are they having you go back in to make sure that your hcg levels are down or do an ultrasound?

Added: I just was talking to a nurse who said that the bleeding can last 2 weeks. :hugs:


----------



## Andypanda6570

I have no info for you, but I am sorry and I hope also you are ok :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## angeleyes80

Please some one give me a good sugesstion .

I took cycotech a on 24rth april 2011. i had misscarriage rightaway, but my bleeding is still not sotpping. i am very nervous.


----------



## Trying4Baby1

babyonmymind - I am really curious how your situation turned out. I took cytotec on 5/10/11 after my 9 week ultrasound revealed that my baby was measuring 6w3d with no heartbeat. I'm going through the exact same thing as you. I took the Cytotec, passed a bunch of clots that night, had light bleeding for 3 days, had more cramping and have had more bleeding since - about the same amount as a normal to heavy period for me. I'm 6 days past the Cytotec now. What ended up happening? When did your bleeding stop? 

Did you have your HCG levels checked? I had mine checked the day that I got the Cytotec and my level was 34,000. I will be going in weekly to see when my level drops to zero.


----------

